
Slack Launches Dark Mode for macOS, Windows, and Linux - jbernardo95
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/20862234/slack-dark-mode-macos-windows-linux-desktop-features
======
smittywerben
At home I use dark mode for everything. At work people like to see the sun so
it's hard to read with dark modes.

------
_bxg1
Freaking finally.

